# My weird long story



## qwerty4152 (May 8, 2018)

So as long as I can remember I have been livving with what seems to be IBS symptoms, I was diagnosed with GERD but through diet changes, and stress management I don't take medicine anymore and rarely have symptoms of GERD, but my lower GI problems persist. Before they could give me a lower GI scope I lost my isnurence, and now that I have ti again, getting re-refered to my specialist from my current provider is a nightmare (despite being HPV positive and my specialist recommending yearly scopes to catch any cancers associated with HPV that may pop up).

So I have the usual cramping, alternating between diarrhea and constipation, dark stool (when I went to ER it came back negative for blood, diet seems to help things a little bit. Often times if I am constipated for a long time, my body will purge it. It hits me hard, a feeling I have to go, mixed with shier panic and I poop like i'm puking, calmness followed by what I can only describe as the puking heaving sensation, but out my anus not my mouth. The easiest and less strenuous bowel movements seem to be like soft serve consistency. The more bearable usualy routine is, like clock work at 5AM I wake up, have a diarrhea or soft-serve poop, dont feel like I emptied, go back to bed and wake up an hour later and have another small mushy poop, if I have a cofee, I will have a 3rd small poop

Now the weirdness I cant seem to find accounts of others having, weather its IBS, or other physical rectum problems, my poop lands and piles up in the FRONT of the toilet, and when its not diarrhea, it coils up in a pile like dog poop on the front, or like a pyramid, to the point It has come in contact with my testicles. I think its been like that my whole life because the only time I can remember thinking it was a abnormal was when I didn't flush well enough and my roommate used the barroom after me and was like "wtf, why is your poop in the front of the toilet"

The rare times I do pass a "normal" stool its very narrow compared to most people (about the diameter of my thumb). The narrow size I did not notice until I had kids and realized my two year old and four year old poop MUCH larger diameter poops, so I assume its been this way my whole life. The wife has IBS-C, and after her week of being constipated she passes something the size of a Nerf football, but something the diameter of a hotdog is painful for me. I also thought I had Hemroids, I do feel protruding, and it worse if I sit on the toilet too long and strain. I do physical work and thought I just had chronic hemorrhoids now I am not so sure.

So why do I not have a legitimate diagnosis? I moved, still close enough to my specialist (45 miles) but my old primary care does not take my new insurance and my new insurance requires a new referral to visit my specialist. The new primary care doctor I had was in the process of getting me referred back to my specialist after months of visits and her trying to diagnose stuff and soak my insurance for barruim swallows, but she left the practice, the doc that replaced her, his wife works with mine in radiology, and apparently the doc and his wife care very little about Hippa, and he tells her everything, and she goes to work and spreads the medical gossip, and I don't want my possibly dis-formed anus to be water cooler talk. Having two kids that depend on me, and being HPV positive, I want to rule out cancers, but if its just IBS and some weird rectal thing that just causes me discomfort but does not kill me then I will just soldier on, I am 34 and have no memories of "normal" bathroom life and at this point I am used to it.

My biggest complaint is with insurances and my doctors, if my old doctors referred me to a specialist once before, I was seeing that specialist regularly but lost my insurance, it was several years before I got insurance, why do my new doctors want to try other things first in their facility, when I already had a initial diagnosis and treatment by my specialist, why the hell can't you just give me a referral to continue my treatment!!!!!!!


----------

